# Was tun mit den Makrelen?



## Sir_Ivan (24. Januar 2006)

Moin,

von meinem letzten Norwegentrip habe ich nun noch vier Makrelen im Eis. Vor Ort habe ich die "Tierchen" einfach gebraten. War aber nicht so der Brüller. Nun frage ich mich, wie man die "Grünen" noch zubereiten kann.

Wäre dankbar für Tipps.

Räuchern kommt i.Ü. nicht in Frage, zum einen haben Sie aktuell weder Kopf noch Flosse, zum anderen fehlt mirdie Möglichkeit. Und wegen 4 Stck eine Räucherei aufzusuchen...

Danke schon einmal vorab!


----------



## sundfisher (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Braten und dann sauer einlegen ...........

Versuchs mal mit überbacken also Ei Mehl und Semmelbrösel, darunter ein paar Kräuter gemischt und ab in die Pfanne.

Christian


----------



## sunny (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Pfeffern, salzen, mit nem kleinen Stück Kräuterbutter in Silberfolie einwickeln und ab auf'n Grill damit. Max. 10 min. von jeder Seite, feddig, legger.


----------



## worker_one (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Kann mich Sunny nur anschließen.....leeeeggeeeeeeeer!:m


----------



## JunkieXL (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

schön in Mundgerechte stücke scheiden panieren, braten und dann sauer einlegen LECKER


----------



## Sir_Ivan (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

in sauer ist nicht so ganz mein Ding, sorry#t  Aber auf grillen hätte ich selbst kommen können. Ist zwar nicht so ganz das richtige Wetter, aber wer jetzt so blöd ist und angelt, der kann eigentlich auch grillen |supergri .

Dan denfalls schon einmalbis hier! Vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Vorschläge, bis die Kohlen durchgeglüht sind:q :q :q 

Grüße

Olli


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Auch eine nicht zu verachtende Methode: auf Weiswein aus dem Ofen. Mit einer delikaten Pfeffersoße lässt sich dann noch eine besondere Note herstellen. Ruhig mal einen Versuch wert...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Wenn du sie auch gegrillt nicht magst denn bewahr sie als Angelköder auf .
Dorsch und Hornhecht beißen drauf mindestens genausogut wie auf Hering , und gut eingesalzen halten die fetzen auch bombenfest aufm Haken ...


----------



## Sir_Ivan (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Ich will sie ja grillen- ist doch bestes Grillwetter: kein Regen und wenig Wind!!! Wenn ich da an die Tante denke, die abends baden war, als wir geangelt haben#q  

Und was die Verwendung als Köder angeht warte ich - vor der Vernichtung wertvoller tierischer Eiweiße :q  - lieber erst mal den Beweis ab, dass man in heimischen Meeren auch etwas fangen kann|supergri


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

sollte das wetter zum grillen umschlagen - dann kannst du sie auch verschenken. Darüber wird man sich sicherlich freuen und es könnte ja sein, dass sie dich einladen, dann kann die makrele ja eine köstlichkeit werden - jedenfalls ist die überraschung gross. Gebraten und eingelegt ist wirklich lecker - nur nicht wenn der magen knurrt, dann brate sie in der pfanne - sie sind ja schon formgerecht zugeschnitten - dann kann man schnell seinen hunger stillen.
Als angelköder kannst du sie auch benutzen - so wie kochtoppangler es erwähnt hat - sie halten auch am Haken - jedoch ist es nur eine notlösung wenn keine frische makrelen vorhanden sind - reserve ist jedoch sehr wichtig.
Solltest du dir nicht ganz sicher sein, ob sie aus diesem jahr sind und ob kein neg. zwischenfall  mit der kühltruhe eingetreten ist - dannn geb sie der katze - sonst musst du nach den leckeren makrelen, noch einen schlauch schlucken. *lach  
Viele grüsse


----------



## friggler (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

"Räuchern kommt i.Ü. nicht in Frage, zum einen haben Sie aktuell weder Kopf noch Flosse, zum anderen fehlt mirdie Möglichkeit. Und wegen 4 Stck eine Räucherei aufzusuchen..."

Also denke Ich du magst Sie geräuchert...
Räucher doch im Backofen. Ich finde frisch geräuchert ist nicht zu toppen und damit gehts problemlos  sogar als Filet...

http://www.finnhandel.com/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.finnhandel.com/501006970f0be6711/

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sir_Ivan (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Aus diesem Jahr sind sie natürlich nicht... ich fange 2006 nix :r . Der Rest war aber o.k.|supergri Das mit der Katze ist aber auch cool, ich habe zwar keine, könnte die mit Fisch gesättigte (Leih)Katze dann aber meinem Hund zum fressen geben und so eine prima Nahrungskette nachspielen|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Und das Grillwetter bleibt bestimmt noch etwas...:m

@friggler: das ist ja cool, was es nicht alles gibt... Hast du die Dinger schon einmal getestet?


----------



## friggler (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Kenne die Beutel über eine Bekannte und die ist ABSOLUT begeistert. 
Das Ergebnis ist Perfekt. Recht milder Rauchgeschmack, alles bleibt saftig und nichts kann bitter werden auch wenn man es etwas länger drinlässt. Ich finde diese Art zu räuchern auch besonders für Fische mit feinem Geschmack wie Scholle oder Hornhecht klasse.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sir_Ivan (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Ich glaube, die werde ich mal testen! Klingt irgendwie gut. Und Hornis sind ja auch in schon fast in Sicht:q 

Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde mal berichten, wie es geworden ist.


----------



## Acipenser (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

wenns mit dem Grillen nicht klappt, vorbereiten wie zum Grillen (Kräuterbutter etc) und ab in den Ofen, ist auch lecker

Gruß

Acipenser


----------



## versuchsangler (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

Hallo Leute   hat es mit diesen Räucherbeuteln mal jemand probiert und wenn ja wie funktioniert das und ist das Ergebnis akzeptabel.Wäre für nen ollen Mietshausbewohner vieleicht gar keine schlechte Sache.|wavey:


----------



## elbfänger (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*

@ Ivan

Nehm die Makrelen doch als Köderfisch.

Makrele und Hering ist Top-Köfi auf Hecht.#6 

Musst nur gucken ob fremde Köderfische in deinem Gewässer erlaubt sind.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Was tun mit den Makrelen?*



			
				elbfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @ Ivan
> 
> Nehm die Makrelen doch als Köderfisch.
> 
> ...


 
... und was mache ich dann mit dem Hecht??? Nein, im Ernst: die werden gegessen! Ist ja jetzt fast März, da werde ich mir den einen oder anderen Köderfisch aus der Förde ziehen!


----------

